# Spanish Macs



## 2rjs (Feb 2, 2004)

Just wondering what time of the year Spanish Mackerals run up the SC coast and what tackle and baits are recomended? I'll be in the Myrtle area for a few days in late May. Will there be any in the area at that time?

Thanks


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

should be bunches of em from 3/4lb to about a 1lb, with some bigger ones thrown in, but you never can tell with them jokers, they may be late or early depending on water temp.

you can use whatever rod and reel you want, but it should be light to medium and comfortable to work upside down. on the pier the best bait is either a gotcha plug or a gold hook rig with a diamond jig on the bottom. gatcha best color for me is chartreuse head with white or silver body, but they are liable to be keying on any color at any time and not bite anything else. if you see them following it, change colors. to work it, cast as far as you can, and retrieve as fast as you can while twitching the rod tip pretty hard.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Where bouts do you plan on fishing? boat, pier, jettys? My favourits way to catch spanish is on a gotcha plug. never use a wire leader on it, i just use 30-50lb test mono. sure you gonna loose a few but you will catch 10times more then on wire. or try free lining small mullet or menhaden. caught my biggest spanish (8 lb) last year on a 6" menhaden, on my kingrig from the pier.


----------



## 2rjs (Feb 2, 2004)

I will most likely be fishing form a pier. I would rather fish from the surf or jetty but I've been told I'd have better luck sticking to the piers.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

ok from the pier id use a gotcha plug, or id jig for them using 5-10 gold hooks. just jigging them up and down.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I like a tiny Gotcha plug with or without a white hair tail. I use a very small reel with #6 or #8 mono and a #40 flourocarbon leader. That's a great way to do it or you can fish a finger mullet or shrimp under a popping cork to catch some really big ones.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Im gonna share probally one of my biggest secrets on spanish fishin. Ive seen this work on days when you cant get a look on a gotcha and I almost always have a gotcha tied on to my bait rod. Slide a 2 oz. egg sinker on your line and then tie your mainline off to a barrel swivel.Then a 30 lbs. leader from the swivel.Leader should be about 26" long. Then tie the leader to a small "Clark spoon" forgot what size. Use a gold color on a bright day and a silver one in stained water or a cloudy day.Its a kinda hard rig to cast but if you've got decent tackle you should be able to sling it a mile. Just let it sink for a bit after you cast it then steadily reel it in till you can see it on the surface and let it sink again. Other then that just mix it up. Hope this helps. Oh and this rig also slays bluefish too, and dont use too light of a rod with this rig because I have heard of people hookin up with Crevelles


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I like to use something called a straw rig. Its like a gold hook rig except you put Straws over the gold hooks. I also like to use gotcha plugs also. They work pretty well.


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

as long as it has hooks is bright and you can reel it in fast, use whatever you want


----------

